# Even is a small town in Texas.....



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Even in a small town in Texas.....

Gas Stations rip you off when you use their air pump.

Cost me a buck to fill the Bike tires. A buck? What is up with that? That rubs my bunny fur the wrong way.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummmmm.....I have an air compressor in the garage. LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I bet your bunny fur is standing at attention now...LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

haha, I was going to call to ask you if you did but I did not want to bother you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Ummmmm.....I have an air compressor in the garage. LOL!!!


:donut:

Me too ... but not only that, most of the places I stop at the air is free.

And, what are you doing in small-town Texas?

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

well, at least I contributed to the local economy. man, the prices are not cheap out here. the quickie-mart wanted $2.50 for a soda pop. $2.50, are they out of their minds?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

where are you at? and why


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Glazed you're always a week behind...LOL!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Glazed Fowler bunny-napped me, took me to texas, almost killed me with dehydration, and then fed me on cocoa puffs until i begged for mercy. So, now I am chilling down here in small town texas, enjoying the open space, the racket of locust, some really good bible belt christian radio,and a texas heat wave.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

There are a lot of reasons you might be paying $2.50 for a soda pop ... especially if you are way out in the middle of nowhere ... someone had to transport that soda all the way out there ... Texas is big, you know.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

So, now I am down here and quickie-mart charges too much.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Glazed you're always a week behind...LOL!!!



:donut:

Well, shoot, I guess so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna come say howdy!!!

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Glazed that is the same reasoning they use to explain why prices are just as high in the city. So, the cities charge too much and the small towns charge too much, then the suburbs charge too much just to keep poor riff-raff like me out of their plush neighberhoods. it gets hard for a bunny to stretch a buck in a $5 world.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

That's why I keep an ice chest in my van, and buy water in bulk so I don't have to spend $1.29 for a bottle of water! lol

I also carry my tools and 12v air compressor everywhere I go, just in case I need to stop and build a small community somewhere!

Welcome to Texas! Just don't tell too many people you are from NYC, might get your butt kicked if you do that! lol


*A message from the Southern Tourism Bureau to Visiting Northerners and Northeastern Urbanites: Behaviors that will make your visit much more pleasant*

Don't order filet mignon or pasta primavera at Waffle House. It's just a diner. They serve breakfast 24 hours a day. Let them cook something they know. If you confuse them, they'll woop you.

Don't laugh at our Southern names (Merleen, Bodie, Ovine, Luther Ray, Tammy Lynn, Darla Beth, Inez, Billy Joe, Billy Bob, Joe Bob, Sissy, Clovis, etc.). Or we will just HAVE to woop you.

Don't order a bottle of pop or a can of soda down here. Down here it's called Coke. Nobody gives a flying ---- whether it's Pepsi, RC, Dr. Pepper, 7-Up or whatever -- it's still a Coke. Accept it. Doing otherwise can lead to an wooping - and often does.

We know our heritage. Most of us are more literate than you (e.g.,Welty, Williams, Faulkner). We are also better educated and generally a lot nicer. Don't refer to any group of us as a "bunch of hillbillies", or we'll woop you. And you may be happy that we kicked you butt when you think about the movie Deliverance, remember?

We have plenty of business sense (e.g., Fed Ex, Turner Broadcasting, MCI-WorldCom, MTV, Netscape, Walmart). Naturally, we do, sometimes, have small lapses in judgment (e.g., Edwards, Duke, Clinton). We don't care if you think we are dumb because we know you are dumb. Just remember, we are not dumb enough to let someone move to our state in order to take our seat in the Senate. If someone tried to do that, we would woop them.

Don't laugh at our Civil War monuments. If Lee had listened to Longstreet and flanked Meade at Gettysburg instead of sending Pickett up the middle, you'd be paying taxes to Richmond instead of Washington. If you visit Stone Mountain and complain about the carving, we'll have no other option but to woop you.

We are fully aware of how high the humidity is; we are not dumb; see #5 above. Therefore, shut the hell up. Just spend your money and get the hell out of here, or we'll woop you.

Don't order wheat toast at Cracker Barrel. Everyone will instantly know that you're a Yankee. Eat your biscuits like God intended -- with gravy. When we are forced to go up North, we have the good sense not to ask for okra and collard greens on one of your hero sandwiches. And don't put sugar on your grits, or we'll woop you.

Don't fake a Southern accent. This will almost assuredly incite a riot, and you will get wooped multiple times by multiple people.

Don't talk about how much better things are at home because we know better. Many of us have had to visit Northern cities the likes of Detroit, Chicago, and DC, and we have the scars to prove it. If you don't like it here, Delta is ready when you are; in fact, they are even ready before you are so they can get you out of here. Move your butt on home before it gets kicked.

Yes, we know how to speak proper English. We talk this way because we don't want to sound like you. We don't care if you don't understand what we are saying. All other Southerners understand what we are saying, and that's all that matters. If most of us had our way, you would not be here to listen to us. Now, go away and leave us alone, or we'll kick your butt.

Don't complain that the South is dirty and polluted. None of OUR lakes or rivers have caught fire recently. If you whine about OUR scenic beauty, we'll woop you all the way back to Boston Harbor.

Don't ridicule our Southern manners. We say sir and ma'am. We old doors open for others. We offer our seats to old folks because such things are expected of civilized people. Behave yourselves around our sweet little gray-haired grandmothers or they'll woop you just like they did us. Where did you think we learned all the varieties of wooping that we have perfected?

So you think we're "quaint" or "losers" because most of us live in the countryside? That's because we have enough sense to not live in filthy, smelly, crime-infested cesspools like New York or Baltimore. Make fun of our fresh air, and we'll woop you.

Down here the sport that matters is football. Squash is not a game; it is what happens to people in a football game. The second most important sport is spring football. If you insist on talking about tennis or some other goofy game, you'll wind up with a wooping.

Last, but not least, DO NOT DARE to come down here and tell us how to cook barbecue. This will get your rear end shot - after it is thoroughly and properly wooped. You're lucky we let you come down here at all. Criticize our barbecue, and you will go home in a pine box. Minus your well-wooped butt.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I was talking to the guy at the feed store about the cost of ciggs and he was telling me that the place he worksat charges more because they buy them from a middle man. That was good to know. He was asking $7.

This bunny does not smoke. I need to pick up ciggs for a friend.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

An ice chest in the car is a good idea. one of those 12 volt coolers would be good also.

Johnny, I am not burdened down with those misconceptions. I do not think City life is better nor city people. There is good and badand pros and cons everywhere. I do not tell anyone I am from NYC because once i landed i forgot all about NYC.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, that is the one thing about Texas, they have a state sin-tax on cigarettes. Amounts to $10 a carton or $1.00 a pack. Best to buy a carton. But I only smoke Seneca's or some other Native American brand that is guaranteed 100% pure tobacco, not that other crap they put in the name brands like Marlboro, or whatever. Winstons are supposed to be 100% natural, but they taste funny to me.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know, me either, that was just a joke. I will be moving back to Texas, SOON! woo-hoo! Oklahoma is OK (lol), but I spent most of my life since 2004 in Texas, and I love it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Your list left off a very important "hint" Never think that big dumb looking guy you just got sarcastic with don't understand sarcasm. He'll whoop you. 
And when somebody throws a snake on you, he's just trying to make friends. Don't forget, that's Southern for "Would you rather dance, or fight?" Your best bet is to dance. Or you might get whooped.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U was talkin bout your fur bein ruffled. Is that like in fur balls lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler told me about that tax. it is not as bad as the nyc "we are liberals and hate smokers so we want to punish them with insanely high cigg cost so that they crawl under a rock and die" tax, which jacks the cost of one pack up to $15.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

So CB how do you like it there? Is it alot different then the north east? Are people nicer ?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no bill, it is too hot down here so I am doing all i can to keep my fur balls from melting.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I told you, CB, Fall is almost here. Come back home!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie, it is alright. The people are nice. Down by the city there are some bad people. i would have to stay here longer to get the deeper flavors of the place. The heat is killer though. I am learning to adapt to it. Good thing is that you can grow more here.

One bad thing about the Dallas fortworth area is the massive amount of surburban expansion that seems to me to be aggressively charging it's way out into the country. That is a really bad sign of what is coming around the bend. The same thing is happening up there though. The sadest thing about it is that local culture is under threat.The areas that have been defeated by surburban sprawl have created a corporate monoculture.

Instead of "the russians are coming! the russians are coming!" people should be shouting "the suburbs are coming! Higher taxes are coming!"


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

You're moving back to Texas?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Glazed, you know you can take a boy out of Texas, but he will get loose and come home sooner or later.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

glazed said:


> You're moving back to Texas?


Yes ma'am, I am! :cowboy:

As soon as I can get there! WOO HOO!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Oh Goodie ... I need you.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

well,the cat is out of the bag. i was chit-chatting with the postal worker at the post office and it slipped out that i am from new York. Hopefully she won't pass that info around and make me stick out. She told me that her husband was from jersey so maybe that puts us in the same boat and she will keep the cat in the bag.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

_*Where are you really?*_ Fowler's posting TX songs and you're in some little town that doesn't give away hot air. Who's fixing the farm? Whose farm is being fixed? Why is there such limited food in the root cellar or is it not a root cellar? Where are your promised pictures, :blossom:?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Postoffice was clean and nice. looked brand new and modern. haha my local post office is run down, broken, built in 1964, and held together with dicktape.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

don't worry about it dude, soon as you said somethin out loud you got pegged. I dealt with a woman from NYC for five or six years before I retired. She had to repeat dang near everything she said 3 or 4 times before I could get a rope on her meanin.
Ed


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really down in texas. I am really at Fowler's farm. i am really doing repairs. I amreally doing repairs on fowler's farm. I am really sweating. I really did go to the local post office and have a chat and mail mail. I really am on the couch taking a break because riding my bunny bike in this heat took the breath out of me. it really is a root cellar, or is it a storm shelter, or is it a root cellar/storms shelter. I think it is a root/storm celler. There is not food down there because it was abandoned formany, many moons and needs to be repaired to working order. There islimitedfood in the root cellar because we only get to eat what is tossed down to us. if i get the upper hand i feed fowler whatever i see fit, whenever i see fit, and likewise, when she has the upper hand she does the same to me.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Don't fergit to go to the cafe and get some chicken fried steak, mashed taters and some blackeyed peas, with a gallon or so of sweet tea. That white stuff all over the top of the steak is called gravy. I understand you folks on the east coast ain't familiar with it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nah Ed, believe it or not, i do not sound very new york. Most people here sound like me here and can understand me, but there are a few I have encountered that ask me to repeat things. I can talk a little fast,because in the city everything is fast. I do not want to talk fast, it is just a bad habit. if you do not talk fast in NYC life there will just leave you behind.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> well,the cat is out of the bag. i was chit-chatting with the postal worker at the post office and it slipped out that i am from new York. Hopefully she won't pass that info around and make me stick out. She told me that her husband was from jersey so maybe that puts us in the same boat and she will keep the cat in the bag.


CB's freakin out cause people are friendly and wanna talk to him.....this is unchartered waters to him...LOL!!!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Pfft! I think you're having fun not working--at least not working too hard. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I'd love a vacation/change of scenery also. Anyone need a maid/jam & jelly maker/landscaper/mudd woman for a week?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> nah Ed, believe it or not, i do not sound very new york. Most people here sound like me here and can understand me, but there are a few I have encountered that ask me to repeat things. I can talk a little fast,because in the city everything is fast. I do not want to talk fast, it is just a bad habit. if you do not talk fast in NYC life there will just leave you behind.


What'd you say?.... HuH?.....LOL!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The only way to prove it is with pictures of the both of ya together, so start snapping.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

But who will hold the camera?....LOL My hands are tied...LOL!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The sheep will.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure, pics of my farm where CB is working.

CB's repairing the gates back by the barn.









When he starts complaining it's too hot, I make him put on scuba gear and go clean out the tank....LOL










And if he doesnt hurry up, he'll be here another month repairing my picket fence and eating cocoa puffs, cause Trix are for kids.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Pictures or it is a no go and we won't believe ya, LOL.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow girlie, that is a beautiful farm and I want to come visit and spend time with ya'll.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Oh wow girlie, that is a beautiful farm and I want to come visit and spend time with ya'll.


Okay, but you have to share the cellar with CB.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

How long is he supposed to visit? If those are current pics, you must have gotten some nice rains; in Ohio lawns are crispy brown which isn't usual.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you see my yard?....It's dirt...LOL
But we got rain yesterday.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Fowler got some pecan trees. Oh yeah, tell CB how to say that word.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler has a to-do list for me that is longer then the great wall of china. Right now I am up to #3 on list which is cool off and eat Snickers bars on the couch. I already finished #2 on the list which was drink a lot of gatorade. she is a tough slave driver.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice place Fowler! How hot is it there ?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

vickie, as fowler can confirm i have been obsessed with the time and the tempiture ever since I got down here, so i might be able to help. It was a high of 100 and a low of 70today. It is 90 right now. it was 91 in the shade when i was working earlier.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Fowler said:


> Did you see my yard?....It's dirt...LOL
> But we got rain yesterday.


But there's green in front on your barn and water in the swimming hole. We are soooo dry here that the grass is dormant so the mowing guys are doing my work (for some reason my employer thinks they need money more than I do--that's right, they're male) which is why I'm off today. And probably a 2 other days this week.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

So CB now that you've made it out of the city alive, you're not going back are you? 

Maybe you could get some friends to pack your stuff and send it to you...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe newground. I am tempted.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

heard a preacher crack a joke on a radio sermon earlier today. he said: "Do you know what happens to people who watch tv? Their eyes get as big as coconuts and their brains as small as peas". thought that was funny.

Man, Fowler is treating me so harsh.....radio, snickers bars, gatorade....man, this woman is abusing me.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Man, Fowler is treating me so harsh.....radio, snickers bars, gatorade....man, this woman is abusing me.


Sure sounds like it. Radio is okay but snickers and gatorade are truly torture.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> held together with *dicktape*.


this is the most awesomest spelling hoohah I've seen in a long time!:banana:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw it, giggled a lot then decided to be qwiet--vewy, vewy, qwiet.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks WT! I been giggling like a first grader ever sense I read that!!

Maybe Fowler can rig up her camera to a small tree using some of that "special" tape!! 
BWUUHhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

if CB stays in Texas for 2 whole weeks, he won't want to leave. If he had come down in april/May when the bluebonnets were blooming he wouldn't need two weeks.
ED


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> this is the most awesomest spelling hoohah I've seen in a long time!:banana:


Sorry about that. i am typing on fowler's computer and it has a mind just like it's owner.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I will be here for two whole weeks.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

JohnnyLee said:


> Don't laugh at our Civil War monuments. If Lee had listened to Longstreet and flanked Meade at Gettysburg instead of sending Pickett up the middle, you'd be paying taxes to Richmond instead of Washington.


YES. I want to kick Lee's butt every time I read about Gettysburg, go to Gettysburg and watch the movie Gettysburg :grump: , and Im a yankee lol with a soft spot for the Confederacy :cowboy:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes, guys, I saw how CB wrote about that 'special' tape, and started giggling too . . . . .


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Shygal said:


> YES. I want to kick Lee's butt every time I read about Gettysburg, go to Gettysburg and watch the movie Gettysburg :grump: , and Im a yankee lol with a soft spot for the Confederacy :cowboy:


Yep, have the movie, and the book. Read the book several times, still don't understand why Lee continued to attack. Sometimes it is better to live to fight another day.

The Killer Angels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you ever have the chance to go to Gettysburg, do it. You will not regret spending the day there. Even if you are not a history fan. The place is ...
I don't know...haunted, but in a good way.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The Killer Angels. Excellent book. Also, Ken Burns Civil War.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

JohnnyLee said:


> Yep, have the movie, and the book. Read the book several times, still don't understand why Lee continued to attack. Sometimes it is better to live to fight another day.
> 
> The Killer Angels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have read all three books over and over. And today was the anniversary of Picketts charge. I walked the charge route twice at Gettysburg, it takes about 20 minutes to cross that field, I can't imagine being shot at with grape and cannonball all the way there  


Vicker, I have been there a few times, my favorite time is early morning to sit on Little Round Top when the mist is rising off the ground below, its so peaceful. I brought my mom there a year or two ago, she was never a civil war buff, never cared one way or another about it and didn't know anything about Gettysburg. She still talks about it today as one of the best trips she has been on and how it affected her just being there, and how glad she went.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes I am still going to Gettysburg and no Miller will not be there for coffee lol.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shygal said:


> I have read all three books over and over. And today was the anniversary of Picketts charge. I walked the charge route twice at Gettysburg, it takes about 20 minutes to cross that field, I can't imagine being shot at with grape and cannonball all the way there
> 
> 
> Vicker, I have been there a few times, my favorite time is early morning to sit on Little Round Top when the mist is rising off the ground below, its so peaceful. I brought my mom there a year or two ago, she was never a civil war buff, never cared one way or another about it and didn't know anything about Gettysburg. She still talks about it today as one of the best trips she has been on and how it affected her just being there, and how glad she went.


Yes, I took my ex who was the same way, same end result. I just can't recommend it high enough. A wonderful place.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been there twice--once as a child, another time as a young adult. It is a very stirring place. Even more so when you realize that your GGGF was there and was only 15 at the time.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

my sister went there and she said the place had a strong presence. She said it is said to be one of the most haunted places in america.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> Yes I am still going to Gettysburg and no Miller will not be their for coffee lol.


Hey! You dodged a bullet there didn't ya?!?!?

You just THOUGHT it was MILLER TIME! lol


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> I've been there twice--once as a child, another time as a young adult. It is a very stirring place. Even more so when you realize that your GGGF was there and was only 15 at the time.


I have done a lot of research on the Civil War. I also have relatives on both sides who fought for the North, including a couple GG uncles that fought at Gettysburg. When you learn the personal accounts of individuals and how the War devastated the soldiers, their families, and their communities, it really makes you realize that there were no winners. It is one of the reasons that I am so anti-war.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Vicksburg also ended on July 4, the same day as Gettysburg. They didn't cleebrate the 4th again until the end of WW I. My gggf was there and walked back here with no money, weapons or supplies. That is an * hour drive at interstate speed now.

I went to Vicksburg and toured the battle field, then found out about Grandpap from my dad when I got home. He had told me when I was a kid but it didn't sink in then.

Ed


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Far up the lonely mountainside,
my wandering footsteps led;
The moss lay thick beneath my feet,
the pine did sigh overhead.
The trace of a dismatled fort,
Lay in the forest nave,
and in the shadow near my path,
I saw a soldier's grave.

The bramble wrestled with the weed
upon the lowly mound.
The simple headboard rudely writ,
had rotted to the ground.
I raised it with a reverant hand,
from dust its words to clear.
But time had blotted all but these:
A Georgia Volunteer.

I saw the toad and scaly snake
from tangled cover start,
and hide themselves among the weeds
above the soldier's heart.
But undisturbed in sleep profound,
unhearing there he lay:
His coffin but the mountain soil,
and his shroud, Confederate Gray.

(author unknown)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shygal said:


> I have read all three books over and over. And today was the anniversary of Picketts charge. I walked the charge route twice at Gettysburg, it takes about 20 minutes to cross that field, I can't imagine being shot at with grape and cannonball all the way there
> 
> 
> Vicker, I have been there a few times, my favorite time is early morning to sit on Little Round Top when the mist is rising off the ground below, its so peaceful. I brought my mom there a year or two ago, she was never a civil war buff, never cared one way or another about it and didn't know anything about Gettysburg. She still talks about it today as one of the best trips she has been on and how it affected her just being there, and how glad she went.


This right here is my dream vacation, I would love to go back there and loved being able to study about the civil war.


----------

